# Prettiest betta????



## 3l1zabeth

Post pics of the prettiest betta you have ever seen. The prettiest betta I have seen so far is:


----------



## LebronTheBetta

I think this one is the prettiest I've ever seen, it's the colors that amaze me. I wish I had him:

[URL="http://s894.photobucket.com/albums/ac145/korwhord/Halfmoon%20Plakats/6-2012/?action=view&current=IMG_3785.jpg"]

I found him on AB. His auction closed. D'; I wish I had this guy SO much...


----------



## 3l1zabeth

Oh wow... He is really pretty. I wish i had him to.


----------



## NessieRenee

Wow those are gorgeous!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

I found him on Aquabid. His auction closed, and no one bought him. D'X


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

I am a little biased, but I believe my lovely Gabe was truly the most beautiful betta I've ever laid eyes on. Not to say every other betta is ugly. I think they are all beautiful in their own special way, its just that I feel that Gabe was truly gorgeous.


----------



## 3l1zabeth

Do you think they will open his auction again? Another pretty betta I saw:
He was on AB but somebody outbid me at the last second


----------



## 3l1zabeth

Gabe is gorgeous.


----------



## Mo




----------



## LebronTheBetta

3l1zabeth said:


> Do you think they will open his auction again? Another pretty betta I saw:
> He was on AB but somebody outbid me at the last second


I don't think so. No one even bid on him.  That Betta is gorgeous! It's like purple and black. I wish I had the space and money to buy both of them...


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

Yeah, he was truly an angel of a fish come down to earth. Now he is up there in the Great Beyond, or Heaven as some refer to it as, waiting on the other side of the rainbow bridge.

I miss him, as he was such a special fish, and I don't think I'll ever meet a betta quite like him again.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> I am a little biased, but I believe my lovely Gabe was truly the most beautiful betta I've ever laid eyes on. Not to say every other betta is ugly. I think they are all beautiful in their own special way, its just that I feel that Gabe was truly gorgeous.


Gabe is pretty... He's like lavenderish...


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

His coloring was referred to as bronze pink and white on Ebay. But yeah, I think he was more bronze, lavender, pink, and white.


----------



## Mo




----------



## joel bettas

what do you think of these two


----------



## xShainax

I am sorry, but the prettiest betta was my Moonbeam


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

*Gabriel scoffs at Moonbeam from beyond the grave*

Sorry. Couldn't resist. He is very pretty though.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

These are my betta rutilans who I think are absolutely stunning. There is a whole family in there so some are only juvies. I was going to get some shots of my persephone but they are a bit more anti-social and I didn't want to freak them out.


----------



## bananasammy8

I think this is the prettiest betta i've ever seen and is on Aquabid right now:-D


----------



## JBosley

I think my Firefly is a handsome man! Especially considering he is a pet store fine, and I am in Canada haha :-D


----------



## xShainax

Firefly is gorgeous


----------



## JBosley

Thanks! It looks like he has a rip in his tail :-( No idea how he got it! Hope it heals....


----------



## xShainax

Could be overflaring, it will heal.


----------



## registereduser

If I ever see a pink betta or a mustard gas I won't be able to resist :-D


----------



## kfryman

I think this is one of the best 
View attachment 59848


----------



## LittleBettaFish

He is _very_ easy on the eye. I love that colour on bettas, particularly CTs.


----------



## kfryman

I know, I don't really care for crowntails, but his colors are gorgeous!

I loved my Green halfmoon doubletail plakat Faron as well, maybe because he was my first betta?
View attachment 59849


----------



## fleetfish

I think Azor is one of the most beautiful shades of blue I've ever seen.


----------



## Aus

I saw this little guy (Betta uberis) on a website about wild bettas this evening and was all 'wantwantwant'.. he looks like a teensy rocket ship with his flaming tail. 










Beautiful bettas, everyone!


----------



## jeremywadejunior

kfryman said:


> I know, I don't really care for crowntails, but his colors are gorgeous!
> 
> I loved my Green halfmoon doubletail plakat Faron as well, maybe because he was my first betta?
> View attachment 59849


Wow Faron was lovely!!


----------



## xShainax

fleetfish, is he a dumbo betta?


----------



## MrVampire181

View attachment 59881


View attachment 59882


View attachment 59883


My white HMPK male. I lost him and his sister too soon. But they did give me plenty of young white HMPKs that will go to the fall shows :-D


----------



## xShainax

You bred brother to sister? Is that ok in breeding bettas?


----------



## Mo

yeah


----------



## xShainax

I know people line breed with betta's not full on inbreed


----------



## Mo

You can inbreed for up to 5 generations


----------



## xShainax

Never knew that, you learn something new every day.


----------



## Mo

yep


----------



## copperarabian

This boy is the prettiest betta I've ever seen. He was a amazing OHM rosetail. 

This photo shows how amazing he looked when the sun hit him perfectly, his scales are like copper coins and his fins are iridescent silk spun from rose gold.


----------



## MrVampire181

Line/inbreeding is fine. I wanted to cross the current generation back to them and then the F3 back as well. But now that won't happen :/


----------



## Luimeril

i've seen LOTS of pretty bettas. and i do gotta find one of the prettiest i've seen so far. 8U but, out of my batch, i'd have to say my Rosetail, Todd, is my prettiest.









okay, and i'm in LOVE with Aquastar71's blue salamander dragons. 8U i love their blue color, compared to other salamanders, which are purple/red. :B
























THOSE. are the prettiest bettas. 8U


----------



## fleetfish

xShainax said:


> fleetfish, is he a dumbo betta?


No, I don't think he is . . . I saw some dumbos at Big Al's today and their pecs were ginormous. I think metallics/dragons often have a lot of colour on their pecs.

There was this beautiful white and black marble CT there too . . . he was so gorgeous. I might go back and pick him up tomorrow, time permitting. He was just dreamy . . .


----------

